
Electron Isn’t Just Heavy, It’s Dangerous - kiyanwang
https://medium.com/@bret.mattingly/electron-isnt-just-heavy-it-s-dangerous-580a53b0716e
======
voiper1
OMG the executable I installed can run commands on my machine? No way -- down
with electron! /sarcasm

... isn't this exactly the case with ANY executable?

